# my Norwegian Forest kitties



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Felicity a very special girl


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a very pretty kitty, do you have any more pictures please,,,,_


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

ONE picture ??? come on now , play fair !!!!   More pictures are required !


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> ONE picture ??? come on now , play fair !!!!   More pictures are required !


Yep yep, the title definitely indicates there will be more than one picture 

She's a real little cracker..............but more pictures are needed to give further compliments


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

LouiseH said:


> Yep yep, the title definitely indicates there will be more than one picture
> 
> She's a real little cracker..............but more pictures are needed to give further compliments


agreed i want to see more nfcs piccies!!


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _what a very pretty kitty, do you have any more pictures please,,,,_


I do.. sorry not very good at this pet forum stuff, cannae even work it...


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

not doing very well with this pet forum stuff taking me ages to work it..lol


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree - how do you post BIG piccies?

Still love the cats ...


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely wegies how old are they?


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwww YOUR CATS ARE SOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL!:001_tt1:


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

dont know.... i just post them.. sorry..lol....Hope you were asking me. Told you cannae work this..xx


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

how many kitties have you got? they are lovely xx


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful! I would love a NFC (or a MC) but don't have the time to groom them or deal with the fur.

What are the differences between MC and NFC?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Lunabuma said:


> They are absolutely beautiful! I would love a NFC (or a MC) but don't have the time to groom them or deal with the fur.
> 
> What are the differences between MC and NFC?


a fair few once you know what you are looking for


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Think you'd better ask an objective person! MCs gorgeous, NFCs more gorgeous! (Ducks under table to avoid the row!)


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

do have a nfc book here that explains the difference if you want to quote from it
mc and nfc difference that is


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

It would be good if you did Jenny. I think the OP probably wanted a better answer than I gave them. Sorry Lunabuma!

One thing that I would say is that although my NFCs need grooming, they like it and it doesn't take that long each day, so I don't think it's a barrier if someone is going to spend time with their cats anyway. Getting the fur out of the carpet -now that does take time!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> It would be good if you did Jenny. I think the OP probably wanted a better answer than I gave them. Sorry Lunabuma!
> 
> One thing that I would say is that although my NFCs need grooming, they like it and it doesn't take that long each day, so I don't think it's a barrier if someone is going to spend time with their cats anyway. Getting the fur out of the carpet -now that does take time!


I've googled the breeds now and found a site with a comparison table. The Differences Between Norwegian Forest Cats/Maine Coons

I am very tempted to start a thread called - which is better, cuter, fluffier.... MC or NFC.... there's only one way to find out.......!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

this is a bit lengthy but it came from the book 'cats from the scandinavian woods'

when studying the standards of points, and when observing good examples of each breed, it is easy enough to tell them apart visually. both should be large, with long tails and flowing yet strong and weatherproof coats, but forest cats must be elegant, with long straight profiles and high set ears, together with hind legs longer than the front ones. the squarer, chunkier maine coons on the other hand should have a distinct curve in profile with squared off muzzle, and their ears are set wider apart. moreover, their backs are straight and rectangular, not higher at the rear. above all, it is the 'look' of the cats which makes it obvious to which breed they belong - in the case of the norwegians, this famous express is engendered by the triangular face and obliquely-set eyes which look calmly down the long, straight profile. unfortunately, you sometimes see bad examples of either breed which overlap the standards to the point where physical distinctions become lost in mediocrity.
1. wegies are vocally quieter, coonies are more talkative in a pleasant 'chirruppy' kind of way. some wegies chirrup too, but they rarely whinge and sometimes you hardly know what their miaow sounds like.
2. at the same time, wegies are active, agile and inquisitive, while coonies are more of a 'sitting around contentedly' type of cat. wegvies are certainly more demanding - some would say 'naughtier' - and get bored if left alone, but they are very responsive.
3. both wegies and coonies are remarkably easy-going
4. maine coons are most easily contained, while norwegian forest cats are notorious escape artists. maine coon owners frequently allow their cats to roam in a garden which is surrounded by a six foot high fence. this is enough to keep them safe within the grounds. i cannot imagine any nfc in a similar garden resisting scaling the fence effortlessly and immediately streaking off into the distance as they have incredible claimbing abilities and an incorrigible sense of curiosity
5. both breeds haved alot of similarities being gentle, loving cats who seem to be happy to live indoors. wegies perhaps tend to 'belong' to one special person above all others, and are more demonstrative in their affection giving passionate head-butts and face-licks.

dont know if that helps, but i am sure that there will be other owners of both breeds are have different opinions on their cats personality


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

sorry was it a bit too lengthy or maybe just boring lol


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

nope - just completely missed it somehow. It's really good. I particularly agree with the escape artists bit- had a NFC that could walk across the top of his run hanging upside down, although he always had a bit of trouble with the dismount....

So thankyou and I am very sorry to take so long to notice.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

know what you mean, one of my nfcs when he was a kitten managed to get out of my pen twice, so i had to get someone in to rebuild part of the roof


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

well their are differences, the head shape is different. Although im no expert just love wedgies..xx


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

my wedgies.. One will be 5 in October the other 2 have just turned 4 xxxxx


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

oh i just love your cats!!!

i popped over to the cat section to search for NFC's im in love with them!
someone had some at the vets when i took alfie, she had ALOT!! and she had a beautiful blue/silver one who was amazing!

i've never had a cat but would love one of these!!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> I particularly agree with the escape artists bit- had a NFC that could walk across the top of his run hanging upside down, although he always had a bit of trouble with the dismount....


funny you should mention that, as I thought Kyrre was going to do that yesterday. He is also pretty good at the 100m sprint down the garden, when back door opens!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i noticed one thing with my wegies is that they have a habit of suspending themselves, so that their front half will hang over things. i assume this must come from hanging out of trees. apparently i was told by one of the breeders of my wegies that they the only cat that can come down a tree frontwards.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

yes mine do that as well Jenny! Especially Karlo and Kaisa. I have to say I have no wish to test that theory out though!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> yes mine do that as well Jenny! Especially Karlo and Kaisa. I have to say I have no wish to test that theory out though!


lol i dont blame you, leave it to the wegies


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Your cats are amazing!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Going back to the rest of Jenny's post about NFC characteristics - I definitely agree with the bit about quiet chirrup-y cats, and I do have one that is a one person cat, and I am in two minds about the laidbackness. They do lie around looking very elegant a lot of the time but they are also nosey, friendly, agile and very observant. They have huge paws that when fully spread would be capable of swatting pigeons out of the air, and can climb anywhere in any direction. 

I found MCs and NFCs difficult to tell apart in pictures originally until I went to a show and saw lots in 3D. Their faces are quite different shapes but it was only seeing them at a show and comparing them that made me confident about it.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

my wegies especially the four boys go mad running and chasing each other around first thing in the morning, while i am trying to feed them. the poor raggies wonder what is going on, mind you i think they are used to it by now.
they are basically lovable rogues and i wouldnt be without them.
a lady i know told me when i first got troy and torre who are now 9 months, that she couldnt see why i should pay all that money for what she calls moggies. i told her she didnt know what she was talking about, being she didnt know the first thing about nfcs, that shut her up


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

mine charge round the house at times as well. Usually on a morning or before bed time. If we ever go out and get back late [and I mean 1-2 o'clock in morning] that seems to cause them to wake up and they have a very annoying mad run around then as well.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

no extactly what you mean, tonight for instance, i am trying to get my tea ready. i have one of these corner cupboards with a rotary thing in it. i open the cupboard to find something and as i close it, jj gets in around the back, so i shut him in hehe. next thing i know he is trying to get out so i open the door and harry gets in. while i am trying to get jj and harry out, troy gets in at least until i grabbed him. what would you do with them lol?


----------

